# Rody igloos?



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find this "Rody igloo"? I've just found out that my little Cleo is pregnant and I want to move her into a different cage. I already have a 15-gallon aquarium for her, but I need a Rody igloo. I've heard many good things about these igloos. Where in Michigan can I find one? I haven't seen one at PetSmart, PetCo, Pet Supplies Plus....and I just not looking hard enough?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I thought that was a UK product? Oh, wait. There's a US website here that sells it for $4: http://www.theratshop.com/shop.php?cat=14

Also, Cleo's the blue, no? I've been wanting a little blue baby girl, and if you're making a list of potential parents, would you consider me?


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

You can order them here for $2.99


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=16925&N=2007+114118


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> I thought that was a UK product? Oh, wait. There's a US website here that sells it for $4: http://www.theratshop.com/shop.php?cat=14
> 
> Also, Cleo's the blue, no? I've been wanting a little blue baby girl, and if you're making a list of potential parents, would you consider me?





Of course! Cleo's actually a platinum, but close enough. If she pops out a little blue baby, I'll let you know! We've got a wait ahead of us, though.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Sweet! Boy or girl'd be fine, actually, since I have both. 

Is it her first litter? And I'm guessing it was accidental if you just found out that she's pregnant? Do you know who the dad is?


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Not first litter, the breeder I got her from has bred her twice. Yes, it was accidental, and I have no idea how on earth it happened because the boys cage is on the other end of the room from the girls and I never have them together, not even during bath time. Might have been my roommate let them "play" together; she's a rat owner too and figured she could keep a close enough eye on them....or it might have happened before I brought her home. I talked to the her previous owner and she offered to take her back, but I was kinda excited about the whole ordeal, so she's walking me through it, step by step, on what to look out for since she's been there for all Cleo's previous litters. 
I had some interest in breeding myself a few months ago and did a whole buttload of research, but never went anywhere with it. I would never want to start a rattery or anything; just a litter or two for myself and keep the babies or find good, realiable homes for them. Plus, my sister's almost 10, so it'll be cool for her to see the babies born.
And I don't think girls are the wild ones. Mine are quiet and subdued, much less hyper than my boys. Ashe can get random bursts of energy and I'll sometimes look up and see her bouncing around the cage like a rabbit, but otherwise, my girls are calm and friendly as can be =)

More update on Cleo's pregnancy as she goes =)


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

So she's from a breeder? That's cool. 

If it's her third litter, it'll probably be pretty small.

You're lucky that your girls are calm - one of mine was extremely calm until she became a free-ranger. Now she doesn't sit still for a second. And my new female babies are so hyper that they can't possibly be contained. Sure, they're babies, but I've never had young rats that were *sooooo* hyper.


----------

